# Solved: Couple of questions on Iphone 4S and Itunes



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

Good evening guys,

Just a couple of questions. I recently helped a colleague copied her pictures and videos straight from her iphone 4s to my PC as 
she wanted to swap her iphone for a new one. She swapped hers for a new one over the weekend and wanted me to transfer her
files back to it's original place, but it doesn't seem possible to do so without using itunes. Is there a way to transfer files into any place inside an iphone without using itunes?

Since it's out of my knowledge to do so, I went and installed itunes and synced back all her pictures and captured videos back on her iphone. However, she found out that they can't be deleted. Is there a way to deleted synced files?

Also, the synced files appeared in a different folder. Are there any ways to specify where I want them to be copied over?

Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, it's not possible without iTunes. iPhones are to be used with iTunes. That's how the Apple eco-system works. Your colleague doesn't have a computer of her own? She's not syncing this iPhone with anything? If that's the case, she should be using iCloud to back up her data. Otherwise she'll lose everything if she has to wipe or replace the phone.


----------



## TechieNow (Jun 27, 2012)

You can use iPhone Pc Suite, iPhone Explorer or imtoo iphone transfer. Hope this helps.


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

I tried those, but but like it. i-funbox seems to be the best one for mucking around with an iphone. 

And I still can't find the desync or delete synced files. I must be getting stupid 

Anyway, thanks for the help, guys


----------

